# Un regalo bellissimo



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sono giorni che ho il morale sotto i piedi. Ho litigato ieri sera con mio marito, per una sciocchezza a cui normalmente non avrei fatto caso, perché so che è fatto così. Ci ho tornato litigare questa mattina.... Avvolta tutto il giorno da una nebbia gelida e scura. Solo voglia di piangere. Ho deciso di fare l'albero, che dovevo ancora fare...ero lì con tutti i pezzi dell'albero per terra che li guardavo con aria sconsolata. quando è sbucato il mio "bambino", un metro e ottantadue di piccolo uomo, e mi chiede se ho fatto il corso di decori Natalizi per addobbare l'albero...ed io con l'amarezza dentro il cuore, con tutto il dolore che provo in questi giorni gli ho risposto : " No, l'ho fatto solo per stare lontano da voi, per non vedervi, perché non mi volete bene" e lui 16 anni con una dolcezza che non gli ho mai visto si è avvicinato e mi ha detto: "vuoi un abbraccio mamma? dai vieni qui adesso ti abbraccio! Non è vero che non ti voglio bene".
e mi ha abbracciato. Non ricordo neppure più quando l'aveva fatto l'ultima volta.
Ma Babbo Natale quest' anno ha deciso di passare prima per casa mia. Anzi me ne ha fatti due 
Spero che questo stato di grazia mi accompagni per LUNGO TEMPO.

Buonanotte


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono giorni che ho il morale sotto i piedi. Ho litigato ieri sera con mio marito, per una sciocchezza a cui normalmente non avrei fatto caso, perché so che è fatto così. Ci ho tornato litigare questa mattina.... Avvolta tutto il giorno da una nebbia gelida e scura. Solo voglia di piangere. Ho deciso di fare l'albero, che dovevo ancora fare...ero lì con tutti i pezzi dell'albero per terra che li guardavo con aria sconsolata. quando è sbucato il mio "bambino", un metro e ottantadue di piccolo uomo, e mi chiede se ho fatto il corso di decori Natalizi per addobbare l'albero...ed io con l'amarezza dentro il cuore, con tutto il dolore che provo in questi giorni gli ho risposto : " No, l'ho fatto solo per stare lontano da voi, per non vedervi, perché non mi volete bene" e lui 16 anni con una dolcezza che non gli ho mai visto si è avvicinato e mi ha detto: "vuoi un abbraccio mamma? dai vieni qui adesso ti abbraccio! Non è vero che non ti voglio bene".
> e mi ha abbracciato. Non ricordo neppure più quando l'aveva fatto l'ultima volta.
> Ma Babbo Natale quest' anno ha deciso di passare prima per casa mia. Anzi me ne ha fatti due
> Spero che questo stato di grazia mi accompagni per LUNGO TEMPO.
> ...




buonanotte Oro... che bello questo post


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Io non abbraccio mia madre da una ventina d'anni penso.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buonanotte Oro... che bello questo post





Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Grazie per tutti questi abbracci...oggi mi sento COCCOLATA <3 <3 <3


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io non abbraccio mia madre da una ventina d'anni penso.


Vergoga  appena puoi corri da lei e abbracciala così forte da fargli scordare tutte le volte che non l'hai fatto


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ma mica perché non le voglio bene. Io amo mia madre, solo che non lo dico a parole e i gesti d'affetto con lei mi imbarazzano troppo. E poi lei fa la pasta e patate migliore del mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono giorni che ho il morale sotto i piedi. Ho litigato ieri sera con mio marito, per una sciocchezza a cui normalmente non avrei fatto caso, perché so che è fatto così. Ci ho tornato litigare questa mattina.... Avvolta tutto il giorno da una nebbia gelida e scura. Solo voglia di piangere. Ho deciso di fare l'albero, che dovevo ancora fare...ero lì con tutti i pezzi dell'albero per terra che li guardavo con aria sconsolata. quando è sbucato il mio "bambino", un metro e ottantadue di piccolo uomo, e mi chiede se ho fatto il corso di decori Natalizi per addobbare l'albero...ed io con l'amarezza dentro il cuore, con tutto il dolore che provo in questi giorni gli ho risposto : " No, l'ho fatto solo per stare lontano da voi, per non vedervi, perché non mi volete bene" e lui 16 anni con una dolcezza che non gli ho mai visto si è avvicinato e mi ha detto: "vuoi un abbraccio mamma? dai vieni qui adesso ti abbraccio! Non è vero che non ti voglio bene".
> e mi ha abbracciato. Non ricordo neppure più quando l'aveva fatto l'ultima volta.
> Ma Babbo Natale quest' anno ha deciso di passare prima per casa mia. Anzi me ne ha fatti due
> Spero che questo stato di grazia mi accompagni per LUNGO TEMPO.
> ...


I figli sono stupendi ...:bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma mica perché non le voglio bene. Io amo mia madre, solo che non lo dico a parole e i gesti d'affetto con lei mi imbarazzano troppo. E poi lei fa la pasta e patate migliore del mondo


Allora quando mangi con gioia la sua pasta e patate capisce quanto le vuoi bene


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Non la mangio da quando son salito a Firenze a vivere. Ormai ben 10 mesi. Ora capirai perché ne son cosi ossessionato


----------



## patroclo (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono giorni che ho il morale sotto i piedi. Ho litigato ieri sera con mio marito, per una sciocchezza a cui normalmente non avrei fatto caso, perché so che è fatto così. Ci ho tornato litigare questa mattina.... Avvolta tutto il giorno da una nebbia gelida e scura. Solo voglia di piangere. Ho deciso di fare l'albero, che dovevo ancora fare...ero lì con tutti i pezzi dell'albero per terra che li guardavo con aria sconsolata. quando è sbucato il mio "bambino", un metro e ottantadue di piccolo uomo, e mi chiede se ho fatto il corso di decori Natalizi per addobbare l'albero...ed io con l'amarezza dentro il cuore, con tutto il dolore che provo in questi giorni gli ho risposto : " *No, l'ho fatto solo per stare lontano da voi, per non vedervi, perché non mi volete bene"* e lui 16 anni con una dolcezza che non gli ho mai visto si è avvicinato e mi ha detto: "vuoi un abbraccio mamma? dai vieni qui adesso ti abbraccio! Non è vero che non ti voglio bene".
> e mi ha abbracciato. Non ricordo neppure più quando l'aveva fatto l'ultima volta.
> Ma Babbo Natale quest' anno ha deciso di passare prima per casa mia. Anzi me ne ha fatti due
> Spero che questo stato di grazia mi accompagni per LUNGO TEMPO.
> ...


Questo non si dice !!!! .... e comunque un abbraccio anche da parte mia


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Questo non si dice !!!! .... e comunque un abbraccio anche da parte mia


...però mi ha portato quell'abbraccio...


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma mica perché non le voglio bene. Io amo mia madre, solo che non lo dico a parole e i gesti d'affetto con lei mi imbarazzano troppo. E poi lei fa la pasta e patate migliore del mondo


non dò mai consigli non richiesti, questa volta farò un'eccezione
abbraccia la tua mamma, dolcemente, a lungo

potresti avere il dolore irrimediabile di un rimpianto, un giorno

non si sa mai se ci sono sempre "altre occasioni", nessuno di noi lo sa

falla felice


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non dò mai consigli non richiesti, questa volta farò un'eccezione
> abbraccia la tua mamma, dolcemente, a lungo
> 
> potresti avere il dolore irrimediabile di un rimpianto, un giorno
> ...



:quoto:  dirlo io mi sembrava troppo


----------



## brenin (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non dò mai consigli non richiesti, questa volta farò un'eccezione
> abbraccia la tua mamma, dolcemente, a lungo
> 
> potresti avere il dolore irrimediabile di un rimpianto, un giorno
> ...


Quoto,hai ragione.... e ce ne rendiamo conto solo quando stanno male,molto male,e sembra che il mondo ci crolli addosso..... e pensi a quanto non fatto e non detto.....e poi non c'è più tempo, anche solo per una carezza.  Ho avuto molto da mia madre,molto più di quanto datole,e sto rimediando adesso,od almeno cercando, prima che sia troppo tardi. Ed è bello.....


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto:  dirlo io mi sembrava troppo


Da quando ti fai problemi a dirmi le cose?


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non dò mai consigli non richiesti, questa volta farò un'eccezione
> abbraccia la tua mamma, dolcemente, a lungo
> 
> potresti avere il dolore irrimediabile di un rimpianto, un giorno
> ...



Ti ho scritto tante di quelle stronzate nei tuoi thread che potresti scrivermi di tutto ele. Da te accetto anche offese sulla pasta e patate 

E poi è un consiglio dolcissimo proveniente giustamente da una ragazza dolcissima 

Però non riesco ad abbracciarla, proprio non ci riesco. Ma le dimostro in altri modi il mio affetto.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Da quando ti fai problemi a dirmi le cose?


----------



## georgemary (17 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono giorni che ho il morale sotto i piedi. Ho litigato ieri sera con mio marito, per una sciocchezza a cui normalmente non avrei fatto caso, perché so che è fatto così. Ci ho tornato litigare questa mattina.... Avvolta tutto il giorno da una nebbia gelida e scura. Solo voglia di piangere. Ho deciso di fare l'albero, che dovevo ancora fare...ero lì con tutti i pezzi dell'albero per terra che li guardavo con aria sconsolata. quando è sbucato il mio "bambino", un metro e ottantadue di piccolo uomo, e mi chiede se ho fatto il corso di decori Natalizi per addobbare l'albero...ed io con l'amarezza dentro il cuore, con tutto il dolore che provo in questi giorni gli ho risposto : " No, l'ho fatto solo per stare lontano da voi, per non vedervi, perché non mi volete bene" e lui 16 anni con una dolcezza che non gli ho mai visto si è avvicinato e mi ha detto: "vuoi un abbraccio mamma? dai vieni qui adesso ti abbraccio! Non è vero che non ti voglio bene".
> e mi ha abbracciato. Non ricordo neppure più quando l'aveva fatto l'ultima volta.
> Ma Babbo Natale quest' anno ha deciso di passare prima per casa mia. Anzi me ne ha fatti due
> Spero che questo stato di grazia mi accompagni per LUNGO TEMPO.
> ...


che bello! Mi sono emozionata leggendoti!
Ogni volta che il mio bambino mi bacia, alle volte mi fa anche male, mi bacia appassionatamente e ho paura mi rompa gli occhiali, capita che lo rimproveri scherzando, ma poi penso tra qualche anno come li desidererò questi baci e questi abbracci!

Buon natale Oro!


----------



## ivanl (17 Dicembre 2015)

il nostro, 10 anni, gia' comincia a borbottare se la mamma lo sbaciucchia troppo


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...però mi ha portato quell'abbraccio...



Tu lo abbracci?

Io le mie spesso e volentieri, poi ognuna risponde a modo suo.

Pero' anche quella che vuole fare 'la dura'  li  cerca eccome baci ed abbracci anche se finge di non volerli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu lo abbracci?
> 
> Io le mie spesso e volentieri, poi ognuna risponde a modo suo.
> 
> Pero' anche quella che vuole fare 'la dura'  li  cerca eccome baci ed abbracci anche se finge di non volerli.


Io ho un figlio  orso marsicano: gli abbracci e i baci devo estorcerglieli. Però quando insisto alla fine gli brilla l'occhietto, chissà come mai


----------



## oro.blu (17 Dicembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> che bello! Mi sono emozionata leggendoti!
> Ogni volta che il mio bambino mi bacia, alle volte mi fa anche male, mi bacia appassionatamente e ho paura mi rompa gli occhiali, capita che lo rimproveri scherzando, ma poi penso tra qualche anno come li desidererò questi baci e questi abbracci!
> 
> Buon natale Oro!


Da piccolo lo abbracciavo tantissimo e lui anche poi crescendo...



ivanl ha detto:


> il nostro, 10 anni, gia' comincia a borbottare se la mamma lo sbaciucchia troppo


ecco anche lui fino a quell'età lì, poi ha cominciato a brontolare...



disincantata ha detto:


> Tu lo abbracci?
> 
> Io le mie spesso e volentieri, poi ognuna risponde a modo suo.
> 
> Pero' anche quella che vuole fare 'la dura'  li  cerca eccome baci ed abbracci anche se finge di non volerli.


quando ho visto che si infastidiva se lo abbracciavo e baciavo un po' alla volta ho smesso...



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho un figlio  orso marsicano: gli abbracci e i baci devo estorcerglieli. Però quando insisto alla fine gli brilla l'occhietto, chissà come mai


In questo caso l'orso sono io...sono una persona piuttosto schiva, quando vengo allontanata me ne vado...


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> In questo caso l'orso sono io...sono una persona piuttosto schiva, quando vengo allontanata me ne vado...


Io invece sono una che abbraccia e bacia e tocca chi ama. E' così bello "sentirsi" con la pelle, annusarsi, strusciarsi, accarezzarsi...mmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## oro.blu (17 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io invece sono una che abbraccia e bacia e tocca chi ama. E' così bello "sentirsi" con la pelle, annusarsi, strusciarsi, accarezzarsi...mmmmmmmm!!!


beata te che ci riesci a prescindere... io se non mi sento desiderata non ci riesco nemmeno con i figli.


----------



## Carola (18 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono un'abbracciona pure con il gatto figuriamoci con i figli
L11 enne davanti scuola o compagni di sport fa il grande non mi bacia poi salta in macchina ed è un coccolone a casa idem
E comunque tutti ne li baciò coccolo titti nel letto ancora  adesso a vedere film ecc 

Crede li coccolerò anche da grandi e più forte di me


----------



## Speranza (18 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io non abbraccio mia madre da una ventina d'anni penso.





Falcor ha detto:


> Ma mica perché non le voglio bene. Io amo mia madre, solo che non lo dico a parole e i gesti d'affetto con lei mi imbarazzano troppo.





Eledriel ha detto:


> potresti avere il dolore irrimediabile di un rimpianto, un giorno
> 
> non si sa mai se ci sono sempre "altre occasioni", nessuno di noi lo sa
> 
> falla felice





Falcor ha detto:


> Però non riesco ad abbracciarla, proprio non ci riesco. Ma le dimostro in altri modi il mio affetto.


Io non abbracciavo nessuno fino a pochi anni fa. Solo mio marito mi faceva stare bene abbracciandomi senza farmi sentire in imbarazzo o a disagio.
Poi una collga-genio ha avuto l'idea di farmi una terapia d'urto non richiesta e al lavoro tanti si sono trasformati in orsi abbracciaSperanza.

Non so se riuscite a immaginare il fastidio, il nervosismo, l'imbarazzo e la tensione nel sopportare quel contatto fisico non richiesto.
Ebbene, dopo qualche settimana, lunghissima, ho pensato "sai che c'è? tanto visto che lo subisco tutti i i giorni ora ci provo io di mia sponte con qualcuno a cui voglio davvero bene, e vediamo come va". 

Come un esperimento... Prova Falcor


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io non abbracciavo nessuno fino a pochi anni fa. Solo mio marito mi faceva stare bene abbracciandomi senza farmi sentire in imbarazzo o a disagio.
> Poi una collga-genio ha avuto l'idea di farmi una terapia d'urto non richiesta e al lavoro tanti si sono trasformati in orsi abbracciaSperanza.
> 
> Non so se riuscite a immaginare il fastidio, il nervosismo, l'imbarazzo e la tensione nel sopportare quel contatto fisico non richiesto.
> ...


Mamma mia io non ce la farei  forse mi ci vuole una collega cosí


----------



## Speranza (18 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia io non ce la farei  forse mi ci vuole una collega cosí


Nemmeno io avrei detto di poterci riuscire... E invece ce l'ho fatta, con un duplice risultato:
- mi da infinitamente meno fastidio se un estraneo/conoscente mi abbraccia o mi tocca mentre parliamo (hai presente quelli che ti toccano gli avambracci o le spalle... :incazzato: )

- ora sono capace di manifestare il mio affetto in un modo nuovo... lo faccio ancora con pochissime persone... si contano sulle dita di due mani, parenti e amici compresi


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Come un esperimento... Prova Falcor


Ma io amo gli abbracci e non mi sottraggo mai quando c'è da abbracciare un amico/amica. Il mio disagio viene se devo farlo con mia madre o mia sorella. 

A volte ci penso e non so fino a che punto abbia influito la figura di mio padre. Ho già scritto tempo fa da qualche parte che mio padre non ha mai saputo manifestare sentimenti. Per questo vederlo ora alle prese con mio nipote mi fa piacere, perché riesce con lui ad avere gesti di affetto di cui non lo pensavo capace. E son contento che mio nipote si goda un nonno che gli voglia tanto bene.

Da che abbia memoria non ho mai sentito mio padre dire ti voglio bene, nemmeno a mia madre. Mia madre invece lo diceva in continuazione. Ha ricoperto me e mia sorella di un amore infinito.

Da piccolo ero molto legato a mia madre, andavo nel panico se solo mi portavano via da lei. Ero uno di quei bambini che han dormito nel letto con la mamma fino a 5 anni. Ricordo che mi addormentavo toccandole l'orecchio. Me lo racconta ancora, adoravo toccarle le orecchie. Non mi son mai chiesto il perché.

Però comunque devo rendere atto a mio padre di aver sempre fatto tutto ciò che poteva per farci stare bene. Non era affettuoso o stava lì a dirlo ma coi fatti non si è mai sottratto quando poteva fare qualcosa per noi. Basta che solo accenniamo a una esigenza o a qualcosa che dobbiamo fare e lui senza dire nulla lo fa per noi. Forse da lui ho imparato questo. A esserci per le persone a cui tengo. Dimostrarlo coi fatti piuttosto che con le sole parole.

Un esempio, comprai il motorino e dissi a mia mamma al telefono che dovevo comprare il catenozzo per la ruota. Dopo 4 giorni mi arriva il corriere a casa con un pacco. Dentro c'era una catena con catenaccio di ultima generazione. Ecco questo forse vale molto più di un ti voglio bene.

L'ultima volta che li ho visti è stato a novembre scorso quando son tornato a casa per il loro compleanno (sono del 48 e del 52). Fu una sopresa e mia madre appena mi vide mi accarezzo il viso, mi imbarazzò tantissimo questa cosa e mi scostai subito. Ma non per cattiveria, mi sentivo troppo a disagio.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io non abbracciavo nessuno fino a pochi anni fa. Solo mio marito mi faceva stare bene abbracciandomi senza farmi sentire in imbarazzo o a disagio.
> Poi una collga-genio ha avuto l'idea di farmi una terapia d'urto non richiesta e al lavoro tanti si sono trasformati in orsi abbracciaSperanza.
> 
> Non so se riuscite a immaginare il fastidio, il nervosismo, l'imbarazzo e la tensione nel sopportare quel contatto fisico non richiesto.
> ...





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia io non ce la farei  forse mi ci vuole una collega cosí





Speranza ha detto:


> Nemmeno io avrei detto di poterci riuscire... E invece ce l'ho fatta, con un duplice risultato:
> - mi da infinitamente meno fastidio se un estraneo/conoscente mi abbraccia o mi tocca mentre parliamo (hai presente quelli che ti toccano gli avambracci o le spalle... :incazzato: )
> 
> - ora sono capace di manifestare il mio affetto in un modo nuovo... lo faccio ancora con pochissime persone... si contano sulle dita di due mani, parenti e amici compresi


Ecco io sono una di quelle persone che quando si avvicinano per salutarmi quasi mi da fastidio dare la mano.Non parliamo poi del classico baciaguancia  NON SOPPORTO IL CONTATTO FISICO!! Questo fastidio non l'ho mai avuto solo con mio marito e con i miei figli. Ma mia figlia è come me, non ama il contatto e non ci siamo mai abbracciate più di tanto, ma lei sa che qualsiasi cosa io ci sono. Mentre mio figlio si è allontanato da baci e abbracci crescendo ma anche lui sa che io ci sono.
Sono veramente poche le persone che riescono ad abbracciarmi o a baciarmi o solo ad avere un contatto fisico con me (mano sulla spalla, sull'avambraccio, non parliamo poi degli abbracci veri e propri)
Anzi pensandoci bene le ultime due persone che sono riuscite ad abbracciarmi senza che io provassi fastidio sono due allenatori omosessuali...che cosa strana! Non ci avevo mai pensato...


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ecco io sono una di quelle persone che quando si avvicinano per salutarmi quasi mi da fastidio dare la mano.Non parliamo poi del classico baciaguancia  NON SOPPORTO IL CONTATTO FISICO!! Questo fastidio non l'ho mai avuto solo con mio marito e con i miei figli. Ma mia figlia è come me, non ama il contatto e non ci siamo mai abbracciate più di tanto, ma lei sa che qualsiasi cosa io ci sono. Mentre mio figlio si è allontanato da baci e abbracci crescendo ma anche lui sa che io ci sono.
> Sono veramente poche le persone che riescono ad abbracciarmi o a baciarmi o solo ad avere un contatto fisico con me (mano sulla spalla, sull'avambraccio, non parliamo poi degli abbracci veri e propri)
> Anzi pensandoci bene le ultime due persone che sono riuscite ad abbracciarmi senza che io provassi fastidio sono due allenatori omosessuali...che cosa strana! Non ci avevo mai pensato...



Questo e' un po' in contrasto con il tuo 'incontro fatale'. O no?


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo e' un po' in contrasto con il tuo 'incontro fatale'. O no?


già molto in contrasto. è passato un mese, oggi in ufficio ci siamo scambiati gli auguri. Come tutti gli anni e più degli altri ho provato "fastidio" a baciare le persone...


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> già molto in contrasto. è passato un mese, oggi in ufficio ci siamo scambiati gli auguri. Come tutti gli anni e più degli altri ho provato "fastidio" a baciare le persone...


Invece a me piace molto il contatto fisico con le persone che amo o con le persone amiche. Pacche sulle spalle, baci, abbracci etc.
Con le persone che conosco poco invece sono molto riservato.
Una mia amica molto intima non si fa scrupolo di stampare sonori baci sulle guance quando è un po' che non ci si vede, alle mogli degli amici e anche agli amici, attirandosi le ire delle consorti incazzate......


----------



## LucyLiu (22 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece a me piace molto il contatto fisico con le persone che amo o con le persone amiche. Pacche sulle spalle, baci, abbracci etc.
> Con le persone che conosco poco invece sono molto riservato.
> *Una mia amica molto intima non si fa scrupolo di stampare sonori baci sulle guance quando è un po' che non ci si vede*, alle mogli degli amici e anche agli amici, attirandosi le ire delle consorti incazzate......



ah si ?? e chi è questa ? e come si permette ??


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

No aspetta ci siam persi qualcosa? Spleen e lucy siate imparentati, sposati, amanti? Dai aggiungetevi alla famiglia tradinet


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2015)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> ah si ?? e chi è questa ? e come si permette ??





Falcor ha detto:


> No aspetta ci siam persi qualcosa? Spleen e lucy siate imparentati, sposati, amanti? Dai aggiungetevi alla famiglia tradinet


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Invece a me piace molto il contatto fisico con le persone che amo o con le persone amiche. Pacche sulle spalle, baci, abbracci etc.*
> Con le persone che conosco poco invece sono molto riservato.
> Una mia amica molto intima non si fa scrupolo di stampare sonori baci sulle guance quando è un po' che non ci si vede, alle mogli degli amici e anche agli amici, attirandosi le ire delle consorti incazzate......


ah che bello!!!! Come me !


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No aspetta ci siam persi qualcosa? Spleen e lucy siate imparentati, sposati, amanti? Dai aggiungetevi alla famiglia tradinet


no Falcor siamo solo buoni amici e la mia intendeva essere una battuta scherzosa


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2015)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> no Falcor siamo solo buoni amici e la mia intendeva essere una battuta scherzosa



:kiss:


----------



## oro.blu (23 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece a me piace molto il contatto fisico con le persone che amo o con le persone amiche. Pacche sulle spalle, baci, abbracci etc.
> Con le persone che conosco poco invece sono molto riservato.
> Una mia amica molto intima non si fa scrupolo di stampare sonori baci sulle guance quando è un po' che non ci si vede, alle mogli degli amici e anche agli amici, attirandosi le ire delle consorti incazzate......


ti invidio profondamente....
sono proprio un vero ORSO


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ti invidio profondamente....
> sono proprio un vero ORSO


Non è vero, sei anche tu morbida dentro.


----------



## Falcor (23 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero, sei anche tu morbida dentro.


Non darle retta mastro spleen. Oro è una caramellina gommosa che finge di essere burbera


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non darle retta mastro spleen. Oro è una caramellina gommosa che finge di essere burbera


Si, credo anch' io.:up:


----------



## oro.blu (23 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non darle retta mastro spleen. Oro è una caramellina gommosa che finge di essere burbera





spleen ha detto:


> Si, credo anch' io.:up:


Non no piacciono nemmeno le caramelle gommose....


----------



## Falcor (24 Dicembre 2015)

Mia madre ha provato a chiamarmi già 2-3 volte oggi ma non sto rispondendo. Non riesco a farlo. So che lei inizierebbe a piangere al telefono e non ho la forza di sentirla. Così posso scrivere a mia sorella che sono impegnato e non sono solo, almeno stan tranquille. Pensavo che a 35 anni si fosse ormai "grandi", eppure in questi casi mi sembra ancora di essere il bambino a cui mia madre rimboccava le coperte prima di andare a letto.

Mi manca quella mamma che non abbracciavo mai ma sapevo che c'era, e mia sorella che parla sempre a voce alta e riempie la casa con le sue parole. Passerà sto natale di merda e il giorno sul calendario sarà uno come tutti gli altri.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mia madre ha provato a chiamarmi già 2-3 volte oggi ma non sto rispondendo. Non riesco a farlo. So che lei inizierebbe a piangere al telefono e non ho la forza di sentirla. Così posso scrivere a mia sorella che sono impegnato e non sono solo, almeno stan tranquille. Pensavo che a 35 anni si fosse ormai "grandi", eppure in questi casi mi sembra ancora di essere il bambino a cui mia madre rimboccava le coperte prima di andare a letto.
> 
> Mi manca quella mamma che non abbracciavo mai ma sapevo che c'era, e mia sorella che parla sempre a voce alta e riempie la casa con le sue parole. Passerà sto natale di merda e il giorno sul calendario sarà uno come tutti gli altri.


Perché le vuoi fare questo? Lei sicuramente non ti vorrebbe solo per Natale, ma non risponderle le fa ancora più male.
Chiama la mamma Falco lei ha bisogno di sentire dalla tua voce che stai bene, che sei molto impegnato e che forse il Natale lo passerai da solo, ma con lei dentro il cuore perché le vuoi un sacco di bene e ti manca...
fallo :angelo:


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

Non potrei fare senza abbracci... Sono uno che tende ad abbracciare molto 

:abbraccio:


----------



## oro.blu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mia madre ha provato a chiamarmi già 2-3 volte oggi ma non sto rispondendo. Non riesco a farlo. So che lei inizierebbe a piangere al telefono e non ho la forza di sentirla. Così posso scrivere a mia sorella che sono impegnato e non sono solo, almeno stan tranquille. Pensavo che a 35 anni si fosse ormai "grandi", eppure in questi casi mi sembra ancora di essere il bambino a cui mia madre rimboccava le coperte prima di andare a letto.
> 
> Mi manca quella mamma che non abbracciavo mai ma sapevo che c'era, e mia sorella che parla sempre a voce alta e riempie la casa con le sue parole. Passerà sto natale di merda e il giorno sul calendario sarà uno come tutti gli altri.


Sono felice che tu abbia ascoltato il mio consiglio di chiamare la mamma. :abbraccio:


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mia madre ha provato a chiamarmi già 2-3 volte oggi ma non sto rispondendo. Non riesco a farlo. So che lei inizierebbe a piangere al telefono e non ho la forza di sentirla. Così posso scrivere a mia sorella che sono impegnato e non sono solo, almeno stan tranquille. Pensavo che a 35 anni si fosse ormai "grandi", eppure in questi casi mi sembra ancora di essere il bambino a cui mia madre rimboccava le coperte prima di andare a letto.
> 
> Mi manca quella mamma che non abbracciavo mai ma sapevo che c'era, e mia sorella che parla sempre a voce alta e riempie la casa con le sue parole. Passerà sto natale di merda e il giorno sul calendario sarà uno come tutti gli altri.


Caspita che sei crudele... Meglio piangere insieme che farla rimanere con l' amaro in bocca per non essere riuscita a sentirti. Anzi metti un attimo da parte te stesso e cerca di farla ridere. Opinione mia.


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita che sei crudele... Meglio piangere insieme che farla rimanere con l' amaro in bocca per non essere riuscita a sentirti. Anzi metti un attimo da parte te stesso e cerca di farla ridere. Opinione mia.


Ma non sono crudele


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma non sono crudele


L'hai richiamata? Senti lo so che son brutte le feste lontano dai propri cari ma hai fatto una scelta.... Lei è tua madre e per forza si commuove e sta male a saperti lontano. Se in più non le rispondi, a parte che la fai preoccupare, amplifichi il tutto. Appena puoi scendi e lei sarebbe capace di farti trovare i rococò e la pizza con la scarola e tutti i parenti attorno come se fosse Natale di nuovo... Un Natale tutto vostro.Ma alla mamma si risponde sempre


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Io credo che il contatto fisico sia un bisogno primario e che non solo sia indicativo di un legame, ma crei legami.

Falcor hai chiamato la mamma, vero?:incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che il contatto fisico sia un bisogno primario e che non solo sia indicativo di un legame, ma crei legami.
> 
> Falcor hai chiamato la mamma, vero?:incazzato:


A volte il contatto fisico non è possibile. Per cui cercare di sdrammatizzare almeno una delle parti diventa importante. Ma anche condividere la tristezza è liberatorio secondo me...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A volte il contatto fisico non è possibile. Per cui cercare di sdrammatizzare almeno una delle parti diventa importante. Ma anche condividere la tristezza è liberatorio secondo me...



Non ho capito la prima frase, ma ci penso.
Concordo con la seconda.


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la prima frase, ma ci penso.
> Concordo con la seconda.


Quella di sdrammatizzare?


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'hai richiamata? Senti lo so che son brutte le feste lontano dai propri cari ma hai fatto una scelta.... Lei è tua madre e per forza si commuove e sta male a saperti lontano. Se in più non le rispondi, a parte che la fai preoccupare, amplifichi il tutto. Appena puoi scendi e lei sarebbe capace di farti trovare i rococò e la pizza con la scarola e tutti i parenti attorno come se fosse Natale di nuovo... Un Natale tutto vostro.Ma alla mamma si risponde sempre


L'ho chiamata ieri sul tardi ma solo per chiederle come preparare le lenticchie.

E comunque avevo avvisato mia sorella che non rispondevo quindi sapevano che andava tutto bene.

I roccocò non li mangio e nemmeno la pizza con le scarole 

La scena che descrivi é un tantino tamarra. Non è che tutti i napoletani fan le sceneggiate 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Falcor hai chiamato la mamma, vero?:incazzato:


Sisi chiamata. E tu mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'ho chiamata ieri sul tardi ma solo per chiederle come preparare le lenticchie.
> 
> E comunque avevo avvisato mia sorella che non rispondevo quindi sapevano che andava tutto bene.
> 
> ...


Quindi il 90% dei Napoletani son tamarri? Ma cosa dici? Sto parlando di tradizioni... Fossero i rococò e la pizza con la scarola a definire delle persone tamarri... Assurdo...Che poi cazzo c'entra la sceneggiata coi rococò solo tu lo sai...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> L'ho chiamata ieri sul tardi ma solo per chiederle come preparare le lenticchie.
> 
> E comunque avevo avvisato mia sorella che non rispondevo quindi sapevano che andava tutto bene.
> 
> ...


 se smetti con le frecciatine 



Eratò ha detto:


> Quella di sdrammatizzare?


Sì.



Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi il 90% dei Napoletani son tamarri? Ma cosa dici? Sto parlando di tradizioni... Fossero i rococò e la pizza con la scarola a definire delle persone tamarri... Assurdo...Che poi cazzo c'entra la sceneggiata coi rococò solo tu lo sai...


Infatti io ho visto solo la  descrizione del ritorno di un figlio lontano.


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Semplicemente cerchi di far capire che non è una tragedia Brunetta. Appunto eviti le sceneggiate invece di non rispondere proprio... Dai che siamo adulti.Ci son milioni di persone al mondo che non riescono a passare le festività coi propri cari e ognuno s'inventa il modo suo per farselo pesare di meno e farlo pesare di meno agli altri.


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io ho visto solo la  descrizione del ritorno di un figlio lontano.


Mha. se commuoversi per il ritorno di un figlio lontano è da tamarri che te devo dire? Allora son tamarri tutti... Adesso capisco perché non ha risposto alla madre. Non voleva sembrare tamarroE meno male che non ho scritto del insalata di rinforzo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Semplicemente cerchi di far capire che non è una tragedia Brunetta. Appunto eviti le sceneggiate invece di non rispondere proprio... Dai che siamo adulti.Ci son milioni di persone al mondo che non riescono a passare le festività coi propri cari e ognuno s'inventa il modo suo per farselo pesare di meno e farlo pesare di meno agli altri.


Concordo.

L'insalata di rinforzo è bellissimo!


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> L'insalata di rinforzo è bellissimo!


Eh si. Io son tamarra Mi piaciono i rococò e la pizza di scarola e l'insalata di rinforzo... Tamarra me!


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Oh siete forti eh. Manco il tempo che chiarisca e siete partite per la tangente 

Per me è tamarra la cosa della famiglia che finge sia natale al ritorno del figliol prodigo 

Avevo anche messo un'interlinea tra i due pensieri per separarli. Ci si poteva arrivare dai 

Ps: l'insalata di rinforzo tenetela lontana da me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh siete forti eh. Manco il tempo che chiarisca e siete partite per la tangente
> 
> Per me è tamarra la cosa della famiglia che finge sia natale al ritorno del figliol prodigo
> 
> ...


Due anni fa ho festeggiato il natale in un altro giorno perché mio figlio lavorava. Non è stato tamarro, ma molto dolce.


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due anni fa ho festeggiato il natale in un altro giorno perché mio figlio lavorava. Non è stato tamarro, ma molto dolce.


Non me ne fai passare una eh


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh siete forti eh. Manco il tempo che chiarisca e siete partite per la tangente
> 
> Per me è tamarra la cosa della famiglia che finge sia natale al ritorno del figliol prodigo
> 
> ...


No. Quello forte sei tu. Che consideri tamarri certi modi e fra l'altro non hai neanche capito che con quel mio modo di dire era solo per dare enfasi alla gioia e al desiderio di tua madre nel rivederti e cercare di farti felice... Non intendevo che avrebbe creato un secondo Natale per te ma che avrebbe cercato di farti felice. Un po' di cavolfiore non potrebbe che farti bene in mezzo a tutti i grassi che ingurgitiMa lasciamo stare... Non vorrai mica sembrare tamarro:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (26 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non me ne fai passare una eh


E fa bene... Guarda e impara...


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un po' di cavolfiore non potrebbe che farti bene in mezzo a tutti i grassi che ingurgitiMa lasciamo stare... Non vorrai mica sembrare tamarro:carneval:


Eh ma sta cosa del tamarro te la sei legata al dito vedo.

Comunque mangio solo cose sane. Stasera lenticchie e mortadella. E un muffin per dessert. Per chi se lo chiedesse ho il colesterolo a 180, nemmeno tanto alto.



Eratò ha detto:


> E fa bene... Guarda e impara...


Se lo dici tu


----------



## Falcor (27 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> se smetti con le frecciatine


No aspetta ho letto bene? :O


----------

